# I'll draw your horses: on the Computer. :P



## ghostcity

So, I just got GIMP and I've fallen in love with doing line art, thats when you take a drawn object(no shading just lines) and color it in. It's fun, but I just learned how to do it so I'm not so good at it. lol

EX:

















I'll take 3 request at a time and please fill out the form:

*Horse Name:*
*Picture(s)*
*Background:*just a solid color(optional)


Thanks.

*Request:*


----------



## jiffers328

that is sooo cool!!! 
his name is Jiffers

uhh i put the pics up as differnt ones so u could see his crooked blaze

could u just make the background white please?
thanks sooo much!


----------



## wild_spot

Hi There!

I would love for you to do my horse. Might be a bit boring though, he has no white!

*Horse Name:* 'Lone Pine Josh' aka Bundy
*Picture(s)*
*Background:* I don't mind, you choose!


----------



## Sullivan17

ohh that's cool!I might post one of my pictures for you to do here in a few


----------



## Whipple

Thats great! On Saturday I'll take some good pics of Misty, none of the ones I have are all that great.


----------



## ghostcity

Sure thing, I'll get right on them. 
Heres and EX:
The Cullen kids from Twilight


----------



## Miss Katie

You are really good!
I love line art and pixel art, and GIMP is the best. Now that I have gotton the hang of it I like it more than Photoshop, and yet its free!!


----------



## ghostcity

haha I know! I love GIMP so much more better then PS, and it's not so complicated.


----------



## Miss Katie

And there are a MUCH larger variety of downloadable brushes and stamps.


----------



## jiffers328

ur amazing at this!!!


----------



## ghostcity

Yea, but I haven't really experimented to much with using different brushes and stamps, I need to though. :\

Thank you Jiffers328
Heres your drawing:


----------



## jiffers328

dude thats sooo cool!! thanks sooo much i love it!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

wild_spot said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I would love for you to do my horse. Might be a bit boring though, he has no white!
> 
> *Horse Name:* 'Lone Pine Josh' aka Bundy
> *Picture(s)*
> *Background:* I don't mind, you choose!


i hope you dont mind but i loved your horse so much im making an image of him! ill send it to you when its done!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

ghostcity said:


> Yea, but I haven't really experimented to much with using different brushes and stamps, I need to though. :\
> 
> Thank you Jiffers328
> Heres your drawing:


what program do you use? if you use photoshop i can tell you some tricks that i think would make you even better!!


----------



## ghostcity

No, I use GIMP. :\
Your welcome Jiffers.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

ghostcity said:


> No, I use GIMP. :\
> Your welcome Jiffers.


AH, i have never used GIMP. sorry. if you can i would get adobe cs2 or cs3! its rocks!!!!


----------



## ghostcity

Yea. I would but, my step dad says GIMP is just as good, go figure. :\


----------



## Twilight Arabians

ghostcity said:


> Yea. I would but, my step dad says GIMP is just as good, go figure. :\


lol! yea i had adobe 3 for the longest time, and it was horid. but my brother works for a huge computer company and i got him to send it to me for free.


----------



## morganshow11

ghostcity said:


> So, I just got GIMP and I've fallen in love with doing line art, thats when you take a drawn object(no shading just lines) and color it in. It's fun, but I just learned how to do it so I'm not so good at it. lol
> 
> EX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take 3 request at a time and please fill out the form:
> 
> *Horse Name:*
> *Picture(s)*
> *Background:*just a solid color(optional)
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *Request:*


not good???? psh, thats great!!!


----------



## Chocolate

Horses Name:Haru
Background:White
Picture:







Thanks alot!


----------



## ghostcity

Twilight Arabians said:


> lol! yea i had adobe 3 for the longest time, and it was horid. but my brother works for a huge computer company and i got him to send it to me for free.


Well your very lucky. I asked for it for my birthday, so I hope I get it. We have PS in our Media class at school, it's really fun. 

Sure thing Chocolate.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

ghostcity said:


> Well your very lucky. I asked for it for my birthday, so I hope I get it. We have PS in our Media class at school, it's really fun.
> 
> Sure thing Chocolate.


its a really great program!! if you can i would get a tablet, mine was like $80 and it came with Adobe Photoshop Elements 3 and Corel Painter 3, Photoshop elements is just like CS2


----------



## JustDressageIt

Oooh!! Too cool!! Anyone want to try Denny?

NAME: Denny
Photos: (see below)
Background: White please 









































Please tell me if none of these work for you, and I can post more


----------



## shmurmer4

Excellent work!

GIMP is good, but does not compare to adobe cs3 or cs4 if you know how to use adobe and understand all of it's functions.


----------



## LDblackhorse

well done I think that is neat.

keep up the good work


----------



## ghostcity

Heres Lone Pine Josh(Buddy) 

Just go here:
Lone PIne Josh Aka Buddy by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART


----------



## welshy

hey your art's great! i don't have GIMP but i have photoshop elements 7, still ain't worked out how to do much on it though! lol

I really like your stuff on deviantART too^^


----------



## ilovestitch

could you do Stitch for me? heres a variety for you to choose from


----------



## wild_spot

> i hope you dont mind but i loved your horse so much im making an image of him! ill send it to you when its done!


No Problems! I'd love you to :] Sorry I didn't wb, I kind of forgot about this thread!!!



> Heres Lone Pine Josh(Buddy)
> 
> Just go here:
> Lone PIne Josh Aka Buddy by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART


Aw thanks so much! It looks awesome!


----------



## wild_spot

Oops, double post!


----------



## happygoose123

wow you are really good at that!! its awesome!!! here are some pics of my horses you can draw when your ready! if none of them are right i can post more pics! Thanks!!!!

*Horse Name: *Pennellipi
*Picture(s)*
*Background: *You choose but not red or blue


----------



## danastark

*Horse Name: Cody
Picture(s)*
*Background:* whatever you think is best.

Thanks.

*Request:* 
__________________


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## mattie

thats soo cool!! how long does it take you to do<im sending a pic of the horse in soon!


----------



## ghostcity

mattie said:


> thats soo cool!! how long does it take you to do<im sending a pic of the horse in soon!


anywhere from an hour to 3 hours, it just really depends on how I feel at that moment. :]


----------



## ghostcity

Heres Haru:
Haru by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART

I really love how this one came out!!!


----------



## my2geldings

That is really neat


----------



## mattie

what is that deveint art site all about then?


----------



## ghostcity

It's just a place to share you art: photography, drawing, writing, etc.


----------



## Chocolate

Oh gosh I love it! Am I allowed to use it on my siggy on other forums? Is that okay with you?
I think you got his personality perfect in it, the little stud muffin!


----------



## ridingismylife2

WOW ur really talented! :O


----------



## ghostcity

Thank you.


----------



## ghostcity

Chocolate said:


> Oh gosh I love it! Am I allowed to use it on my siggy on other forums? Is that okay with you?
> I think you got his personality perfect in it, the little stud muffin!


yea, sure thing. just make sure you credit me for the coloring. :]


----------



## mudypony

Would you ever do one of my horse??

Here's one of my favorite pics, just could you draw it without the rider.


----------



## ghostcity

Sure thing. :]
Waiting list:
*Justdressageit(Denny)
*ilovestitch(Stitch)
*happygoose123(Penellippi)
*danastark(Cody)
*CacheDawnTaxes(Cobalt)
*mudpony(Brickens)


----------



## ilovestitch

Im excited for mine! Thank you!


----------



## HorseCrazyFan

WOW!! Can you do my horse Gumbo??

Can you just do him and ignore me on him? :lol:


----------



## ghostcity

Here's Denny: I had fun coloring him! 
Denny by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART

Waiting list:
*ilovestitch(Stitch)
*happygoose123(Penellippi)
*danastark(Cody)
*CacheDawnTaxes(Cobalt)
*mudpony(Brickens)
*horsecrazyfun(Gumbo)

Stitch is next.


----------



## JustDressageIt

ghostcity said:


> Here's Denny: I had fun coloring him!
> Denny by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART
> 
> Waiting list:
> *ilovestitch(Stitch)
> *happygoose123(Penellippi)
> *danastark(Cody)
> *CacheDawnTaxes(Cobalt)
> *mudpony(Brickens)
> *horsecrazyfun(Gumbo)
> 
> Stitch is next.


OOhhhh!! Too cool!! Thank you!!


----------



## ghostcity

no problem!!!


----------



## ilovestitch

ooo im next! yay!


----------



## ghostcity

Heres Stitch!!! 
Stitch by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART


----------



## ilovestitch

Thank you!


----------



## mattie

hi
is any of these pics okay?





























mattie


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

can i get one? or two?

Jasper


























Delilah


----------



## MLK11

This is really neat!!

Here's a couple pics of my mare Emma. Whatever you want to do, have fun with it!









She's kind of dark in this pic, but you can see her blaze.









Just her, not me if you use this one...





















Thanks!!!


----------



## LadyNeigh

*Horse Name: Flicka
Picture(s) are in my barn *
*Background:*just a solid colorwhich ever fits


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I think this thread is from 2009... 

The DA account was deactivated by the OP, so... Please don't dig up old threads, thanks!


----------



## LadyNeigh

whoops didn't see that lol


----------

